# Photogenic and NOT photogenic



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Just like people I believe there are some dogs that are very photogenic and others that simply are not. It is near impossible for me to get a good picture of my boy Oliver. His jaw was broke when I got him and his mouth is misshapen because of it. His lower right canine tooth always sticks out and snags his lip on it. He looks like he is always snarling or something. He is without a doubt the sweetest dog in the world and loves pretty much every Human that walks the face of this Earth but doesn't look like he does. LOL My Inga was a beautiful dog and photographed well as did many of my other ones. One of my other old girls didn't photograph too well either though she was lovely. I know it has something to do with the photographer, but I have seen professional pictures of some of my dogs that were horrid. I have seen professional pictures of other peoples dogs that were down right scary. Oliver gets scared easily (probably due to past abuse) I wonder if that has something to do with it. My old girl that didn't photograph well was the same. Inga was very photogenic and Not much made her nervous. She tended to walk into a situation and own the joint. My Lexi was a nervous Nellie though and photographed alright. She was a beautiful girl as well. Who knows. Anyway here are a few photos of the boys. Taken quickly.








poor Oliver, I sure love him though. LOL








cut in close enough to not see his lip is still hooked on his tooth. LOL








whoops!








The right angle helps some, don't you think?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

They are gorgeous! The right angle, yes you can't tell-but mommny, it wouldn't be Oliver if you didn't see those teeth peeking out... 
Ha- I bet that gets people going-teeth sticking out, then that he is a rottie-ha- so much for not scaring people away from liking a rottie. lol It's gotta make your job harder to let people know that they are big babies. ha ha anything to make your job harder, mommy


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

more....
Carsten, jury is still out on whether or not he will be photogenic. He is in an ugly stage right now and is a bit of a slug.
















sitting sort of Handsome in that one. LOL
















and there is Mr. Sloppy sit. Yikes! LOL
It makes no difference in how much I love them, but I chuckle when I hear people respond to pictures of certain dogs I have owned. Everyone thought Inga looked more friendly. She was super friendly but so are ALL of my dogs. I have heard people say that Lexi looked mean and the same about Oliver. Uta was mean looking too as far as some people were concerned. Lexi and Uta were darker colored I wonder if that is part of it. Oliver has way too much light coloring, bad coat and a snaggle tooth so I kind of get the comments on him. Once people meet him they change their mind usually. LOL
So, those of you that are more into photography, can you offer some helpful hints as to how to photograph a less photogenic person or dog? what makes them less photogenic? I have seen some down right scary looking people that took the greatest photos in the world same with dogs. It is NOT just physical appearance. Thoughts anyone????


----------



## LittleMoonRabbit (Jan 7, 2008)

Poor Oliver reminds me of my sister's cat, Caleb... he is an outdoor cat (which I don't agree with, but that's for another time...) and he got hit by a car and survived. He lost his top left canine tooth and so his lip always does the same thing... we affectionately refer to him as Elvis when he does it.

Your dogs are beautiful... every one of them. I think Oliver has character... and he's still very handsome regardless


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Your boys are absolutely adorable! Carsten is turning out to be one handsome young man. I love Olivers lip action. Makes him Unique.

I think both your dogs are photogenic. I try to do the backdrop pictures and it never comes out right like yours do.. First..I can never ever manage all 3 at the same time right now but I am working on it. I think I delete more pics than I take. I have had my camera for 4 years and still dont know how to use it properly. And of course I can only dream of a camera like some have here. So yea..I stink at photographing my dogs..But give me still life and I rock! lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

digits mama, My backdrop is just a piece of fabric. Trouble is trying to keep them on it and not shoot the edges of the couch or something within the picture. Which, I do a lot. I can't wait to get outside in spring. My pictures usually turn out better outside. Lighting is always an issue inside. Thanks for saying the boys are photogenic, but my love Oliver still tends to strike fear into the average non Rottweiler person. LOL Until they give him a chance and he can schmooze anyone. LOL


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm not that good at photography yet, but I can give a bit of advice in this regard.

The point of solid backgrounds is to draw attention to the subject. If you are trying to hide his mouth issue, this is not the best thing to do. It will draw too much attention to defects. That's why at prom or graduation pictures, you usually have the subject not look directly at camera, and the background is not solid but usually "cloudy". It draws attention away from the details and the angle makes everyone look better (thinner).

The same concept applies here. One good rule to live by is to not take pictures from your angle. Take pictures from an odd angle. It brings a new life to the pictures.

For instance, this is an ordinary snapshot of a screw. Boring right?










But try a new angle...










It's a lot more interesting (still boring, but the difference is huge right?)

Now for how this applies to pictures of your dogs..

Photos with an appealing background and foreground can enchance the look.. and not quite from the side angle, but enough to show most of the body while hiding his other half of body is good especially in the case of hiding his jaw issue.


Can almost guarantee a phenomenal picture done correct. If you play with the angle a bit, but keep camera low to the ground and close, you can get a very nice portrait with a blue sky.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Just to show it's not always the subject that makes the difference, here's one of my mother's dogs:



I hope I helped some!

EDIT: For indoor photos, try to get a more light fabric and improve the lighting by giving more shade.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well, you are right about backgrounds. I don't often use backdrops, that was to make a point. 2 different dogs on same background. I will have to try the "from below angle and see what that does to his jaw line. LOL More then likely I will end up with slobber on the camera lens. LOL Thanks for the hint RBark.

































examples of angel and background playing for the better photo? I think these are all better shots. I mean, I know that the dogs in these photos are not Oliver. LOL I don't want people to think I don't love him because he is not the most beautiful dog. That could not be further from the truth. He is the least ideal Rottie I have ever owned but he is still just as wonderful of a dog.
Rbark, your dog is gorgeous no matter where you shoot him though. He is VERY photogenic. I see what you mean with angels though and even though I have been lucky enough to catch it here and there. I am going to charge up my camera battery and play with that a bit more. Thanks again.


----------



## LMH (Jan 2, 2008)

Oliver is not scary looking, he is goofy looking. A cute goofy Rott,my favorite.And carsten is such a cute puppy. I like all the pictures.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> Well, you are right about backgrounds. I don't often use backdrops, that was to make a point. 2 different dogs on same background. I will have to try the "from below angle and see what that does to his jaw line. LOL More then likely I will end up with slobber on the camera lens. LOL Thanks for the hint RBark.


Glad to hear it. A good way to prevent slobber is by sticking a rag down their throat for a hour, change as needed. If they try to spit it out then duct tape their mouths closed!

PS. removed my pics so as not to hijack too much.

PPS. Don't really stuff rags down their throats.

PPPS. Or duct tape their mouths closed.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Love them pics Inga,Carsten is not going through an ugly stage from what i see he's a little stud in the making,the tooth stuck photo is classic,i love rotts


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Gorgeous, I find them both very photogenic. Carsten has such a noble look to him. I think the lip gives Oliver personality! I had a shetland sheepdog with a lip like that. Her right bottom canine would poke out making her lip go up. She was the sweetest dog, but passed away nearly 7 years ago from an enlarged heart at 4(sadly all genetic).

I love the red in the background. All of Riley's puppy pictures I first saw of him were with a blue background. Helps see the pup!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Awww. I love Oliver's snaggletooth. Billy Idol and Elvis both had great careers from snarls like that.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

All bigger dogs go through an akward stage, but they're still cute! 

Oliver is darling and Carsten is a cutie pie.  Those pictures are great!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I beg to disagree with you INGA. But IMO, Oliver is just as photogenic as everybody else's here in dogforums.  All dogs are naturally cute, big or small.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> ...



You edited a whole lot of stuff in after I posted, LOL.

Those pictures are awesome. I love them! Especially the one with the balloons, that makes a HUGE difference!! And I love the puppy kiss! I wish I could take pictures like the one with him in the middle of the water. I can't have Ollie off lead LOL.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

Inga---It just doesn't matter about the jaw and teeth---It's all in the eyes, and they are beautiful.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Have you tried while taking pics to take his lip and pull it over the tooth, would that work?



LittleMoonRabbit said:


> Poor Oliver reminds me of my sister's cat, Caleb... he is an outdoor cat (which I don't agree with, but that's for another time...) and he got hit by a car and survived. He lost his top left *canine* tooth and so his lip always does the same thing... we affectionately refer to him as Elvis when he does it.


Wouldn't that be feline tooth?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Durb, I have tried just that. It goes back in there right away.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well there is always clear duct tape.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

DURB, I think I'd rather see a pic of Oliver with that "unhideable tooth" than a picture of Oliver with duct tape wrapped around his mouth!


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Inga, while I have only met your dogs on a screen, I think Oliver is the one I'd like the best in person. Snaggletooth or not, he is a truly beautiful dog. I personally prefer the lighter Rotts. Except for Inga. I would have loved to meet her.


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

very beautiful dogs Inga!! markings are great, how old are they? are they friendly with all strange dogs?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

ChrissyBz said:


> Inga, while I have only met your dogs on a screen, I think Oliver is the one I'd like the best in person. Snaggletooth or not, he is a truly beautiful dog. I personally prefer the lighter Rotts. Except for Inga. I would have loved to meet her.


Chrissy, Inga was a special dog all around. She wasn't a real light colored dog though she seemed to fade as she got older. LOL Lexi was gorgeous girl too but I have very few pictures of her. She died at only 3 1/2 years. she came to me only 9 months or so before my diagnosis so I didn't get enough time with her for stuff like that. I never felt up to it. She was my constant companion through it though. I think she was a special Angel sent by God to get me through it. She was a medium coloring. Some are so dark and I don't care for them too much myself, but I will love any of them no matter what their color or dental issues. LOL Lulu was really scarred up but still gorgeous medium color. All my earlier ones were ranging from real dark to medium. Oliver has too much color. They are not supposed to have so much. Oh well! LOL

Jcd, Yes, they are friendly with all other friendly dogs. If the dog is to forceful they might not be but otherwise yes. Lexi was my dog aggressive dog but she got over that. It was because she had been used as a bait dog for local dog fighters. She was scared of other dogs and acted aggressively until she got to know them. Then she was fine with them. Obviously she lived with a lot of other dogs with me. LOL They are super friendly with all people as well. Obnoxiously so.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I find the pictures great to be honest.
And I also find it funny how you are trying to hide the "snaggle" tooth, where as teethy shots are what im all about trying to capture. (Meik is the only one that I can come close with)

What are you using as your focal point? Myself I always either use an eye or their noses from a low level, I find I get the best expressions from those points.

For back drops I would use a lighter color, however I rarely take "good" pics in the house, same reason as you, I have a bit of difficulty with lighting. However by learning how to adjust things on my camera i'm slowly getting it however my shutter speed slows down far too much for taking pics of dogs. I am shopping around for a flash right now.

I see how the tooth over lip may "trouble" non rott people, I would work with it not against it.
I'm sure that there are some quite amazing facial expressions that you could "snap" with a mug like his...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

When I look at dogs, or photos of dogs, I look for distinguishing features. Molly has her piercing yellow eyes and a little tuft of fur on the tip of her tail. Oliver has his tooth.

My own biggest photographic challenge was my black lab. Without perfect lighting, you'd get a black silhouette with a big red tongue hanging out.

I had the most success with indirect sunlight outdoors and a little flash fill.

My challenge with Esther is a fast-enough shutter speed.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Pure black dogs (or anything really) are really hard to capture right, 
It helps alot by over exposing if you have the option to.
Also focusing on something lighter (collar, tags, white spot) on them may help but its harder with action shots.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank You Wimble Woof and RonE, I agree in getting funny shots of him with his tooth. I guess I would like to have some, more serious pictures. Variety I guess. I mean Oliver has his tooth issue and I can embrace that. I love him with his goofy look but I want to remember all aspects of him NOT just the goofy look. I am going to play with angels more. Many years ago I took pictures of one of my Rotties on an all black background. I got lucky and the lighting was just right. It is the most amazing picture. I mean 35mm. I took 100 of them to get one I really liked. LOL It is fun isn't it? Maybe my biggest challenge is to capture what I see in my head. I see Oliver's personality. He is mostly goofy, but he has such sweetness to him and I don't think the average person can get past the tooth on the Rottie. LOL I appreciate any helpful hints so many of you take such fantastic pictures. I am impressed with everyones creativity and ability to see things that others miss.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

Your boys are all very hansome, and it looks like Oliver is giving you a cheesy grin with his teeth showing.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

trying the different angels thing, and show casing the teeth. These would be much better done outside with blue skies and soft light. LOL Oh well, I will keep at it. LOL


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Inga said:


> trying the different angels thing, and show casing the teeth. These would be much better done outside with blue skies and soft light. LOL Oh well, I will keep at it. LOL


I think they are wonderful. They make him look so much more playful and fun!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL I was trying to go for the lighter background as suggested by another forum member. All I had was a white table cloth that was obviously too small for the job. I need a ladder so I can get high enough up to shoot down at him when he is howling because so far I can't get quite the right shot. It looks so funny from above.
















Just need to get a little higher so I can get his whole face. He seemed to be enjoying the attention but he is a bit of a spook with the flash. LOL


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I love those pics!

And you can send him right on up here to stay if you like!! *wink wink*
He's handsome as could be!


----------

